# struggeling with nvidia drivers [solved]

## esromneb

So I've been searching around the net inorder to make glxgears run.  I have a nvidia nx6800, and a k8n neo4 platinum mobo with a 64bit 3200.  Anyways, I was getting the error:

Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.

And I was able to fix it by running opengl-update xorg-x11.  But my problem is that x won't start when I use

Driver "nvidia"

It will only run with

Driver "nv"

When I run glxgears I get about 700 fps, which is WAY below what I should be getting.  How can I make x work with driver nvidia?  Will this fix my low fps problem?

xorg.conf:

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "Buttons"     "7"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "sony lcd"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

  # 1280x1024 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 63.60 kHz; pclk: 108.88 MHz

  Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync

#    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nx6800"

    Driver      "nv"

    VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option "NvAGP" "0"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nx6800"

    Monitor     "sony lcd"

    DefaultDepth 16

#    Subsection "Display"

#        Depth       8

#        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#        ViewPort    0 0

#    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

Last edited by esromneb on Wed Apr 27, 2005 7:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yaneurabeya

Sounds like nvidia-glx is missing. You might want to merge that if you don't already have it emerged.

----------

## esromneb

nvidia-glx is definatly emerged.  What else can I do?  Maybe I should check some logs or something?

-ben

----------

## tkrysak

How can I make x work with driver nvidia? 

 I should be able to help you here.. I'm running a Quadro 4 on an ~amd64

with the following nvidia packages installed, nvidia-glx-1.0.7174-r1/ nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174/ nvidia-settings-1.0.7167/

Will this fix my low fps problem? Absoloutely.

I take it your running an amd64 installation with the k8n, am I correct?  I think what you've probably got is a couple of whacked

symbolic links (which is how the opengl-update selects which GL libraries you're using), several of the switching scripts like

opengl-update and motif-config, leave some things in a non-operational state sometimes, and you have to be careful of not

getting 32-bit and 64-bit stuff mixed up.

I suggest getting the 'nvidia' driver up 1st, then tackling the GL symbolic link issue after the nvidia driver is up and going.

1st you might try commenting out the "Load "glx"" line, and starting 'nvidia', if X comes up, you've just got whacked GL links, 

easy to fix, but will take a post or two to iron it out

if not we need to look at  /var/log/Xorg.0.log from a failed 'nvidia' run to see what's up, 

it's a bit lengthy, but will usually tell you just why it died.

----------

## esromneb

One thing I didn't mention is that I have a 64 bit[code] processor, but 

I'm running in 32 bit mode.  Sorry!!!!

So within the last hour, I've managed to get the nvidia driver to work.  I'm not sure what I changed, but now I can X starts with driver=nvidia.  The problem is that when I run glxgears, it segfaults, and so does glxinfo.  When X starts, it has an nvidia logo now.  On top of that, I am pretty sure that my symlinks are whacky, I have used 

opengl-update several times.

Should I copy your emerge'd packeges?  I tried but:

[code]

emerge media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7174-r1

Calculating dependencies

!!! Problem in media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7174-r1 dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator 

(media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7174-r1) (try adding an '=')" exceptions

[/code]

What do I do!?  I'm in a worse situation that I was in before.

-ben

----------

## tkrysak

nvidia running = good, 

when you emerge, don't use the version numbers, just 'emerge nvidia-glx' is what you want to get the latest stable

(or testing if you ask in /etc/make.conf)

even though your running 32-bit, most everything is the same, let's see what drivers/libraries you're using 1st

run the following command and post the output...  ldd /usr/bin/glxgears

this will tell us what libaries glxgears wants to run, output should look close to this...

        libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 (0x00002aaaaabc2000)

        libXp.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXp.so.6 (0x00002aaaaad62000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0x00002aaaaae6c000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0x00002aaaaaf7d000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x00002aaaab15e000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x00002aaaab2f4000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x00002aaaab47a000)

        libGLcore.so.1 => /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 (0x00002aaaab69b000)

        libnvidia-tls.so.1 => /usr/lib/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1 (0x00002aaaabe80000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x00002aaaabf81000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00002aaaaaaab000)

 then we want to look at all the GL files in whatever directory your libGL stuff is in (may be different than mine)

I would run "ls -l /usr/lib/*GL*"  and my output looks like this:

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     655 Apr 14 10:57 libGL.la

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      10 Apr 14 10:57 libGL.so -> libGL.so.1*

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      17 Apr 14 10:57 libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.0.7174*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  648488 Apr 14 10:57 libGL.so.1.0.7174*

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  906774 Mar 19 23:19 libGLU.a

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     754 Mar 19 23:19 libGLU.la

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      13 Mar 19 23:19 libGLU.so -> libGLU.so.1.3*

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      13 Mar 19 23:19 libGLU.so.1 -> libGLU.so.1.3*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  624809 Mar 19 23:19 libGLU.so.1.3*

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      21 Apr 14 10:57 libGLcore.so.1 -> libGLcore.so.1.0.7174*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 7093936 Apr 14 10:57 libGLcore.so.1.0.7174*

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   46094 Mar 19 23:19 libGLw.a

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      13 Mar 19 23:19 libGLw.so -> libGLw.so.1.0*

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      13 Mar 19 23:19 libGLw.so.1 -> libGLw.so.1.0*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   39859 Mar 19 23:19 libGLw.so.1.0*

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      13 Feb  4 13:03 libMesaGLU.so -> libGLU.so.1.3*

----------

## esromneb

ldd /usr/bin/glxgears:

```
linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1 (0xb7e87000)

        libXp.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXp.so.6 (0xb7e7f000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0xb7e71000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0xb7da6000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0xb7d54000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0xb7d31000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb7c19000)

        libGLcore.so.1 => /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1 (0xb7528000)

        libnvidia-tls.so.1 => /usr/lib/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1 (0xb7526000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb7522000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7f07000)
```

```
ls -l /usr/lib/*GL*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 1057648 Apr 24 17:55 /usr/lib/libCgFXGL.so

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  172916 Apr 24 17:55 /usr/lib/libCgGL.so

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     657 Apr 24 18:22 /usr/lib/libGL.la

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      10 Apr 24 18:22 /usr/lib/libGL.so -> libGL.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      17 Apr 24 18:22 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.0.7174

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  485260 Apr 24 18:22 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.0.7174

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  679556 Apr 21 20:46 /usr/lib/libGLU.a

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     752 Apr 21 20:46 /usr/lib/libGLU.la

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      13 Apr 21 20:46 /usr/lib/libGLU.so -> libGLU.so.1.3

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      13 Apr 21 20:46 /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1 -> libGLU.so.1.3

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  584681 Apr 21 20:46 /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1.3

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      21 Apr 24 18:22 /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 -> libGLcore.so.1.0.7174

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 7626156 Apr 24 18:22 /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.7174

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   28586 Apr 21 20:46 /usr/lib/libGLw.a

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      13 Apr 21 20:46 /usr/lib/libGLw.so -> libGLw.so.1.0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      13 Apr 21 20:46 /usr/lib/libGLw.so.1 -> libGLw.so.1.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   27146 Apr 21 20:46 /usr/lib/libGLw.so.1.0

```

There you go man.  And I must add, thank you so much man for helping me.

-ben

----------

## tkrysak

need one more "ls-l /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib"

I want to compare sizes, dates, versions, etc.. against those in /usr/lib

I bet if we get your box using the GL libraries in /usr/lib (which at 1st blush look ok to me) your GL will be in business

/usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib is where the libraries that are crashing are, (you can see that from the ldd listing), both libGL.so.1 and

libGLcore.so.1 are coming from there

I also might need to see the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file (I'm looking for the version number of the nvidia module, I'm looking for 7174,

same as what I see in /usr/lib...

it's getting late here, I'll check back tomorrow, and I bet we get you up and running...

and by the way, your welcome, hopefully a few others will learn a thing or two from the discussion

----------

## esromneb

here u go:

```
 ls -l /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib

total 7503

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      17 Apr 24 14:31 libGL.so -> libGL.so.1.0.6629

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      17 Apr 24 14:31 libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.0.6629

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  442592 Apr 24 14:31 libGL.so.1.0.6629

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      21 Apr 24 14:31 libGLcore.so -> libGLcore.so.1.0.6629

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      21 Apr 24 14:31 libGLcore.so.1 -> libGLcore.so.1.0.6629

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 7230360 Apr 24 14:31 libGLcore.so.1.0.6629

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      25 Apr 24 14:31 libnvidia-tls.so -> libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.6629

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      25 Apr 24 14:31 libnvidia-tls.so.1 -> libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.6629

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    2352 Apr 24 14:31 libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.6629

```

thx man.

----------

## esromneb

And here is my Xorg.0.log:

```
_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/lugnut:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-mm1 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux lugnut 2.6.12-rc2-mm3 #5 PREEMPT Sun Apr 24 14:42:20 UTC 2005 i686

Build Date: 21 April 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Apr 24 19:40:04 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "sony lcd"

(**) |   |-->Device "nx6800"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules,/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,005e card 1462,7125 rev a3 class 05,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0050 card 1462,7125 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0052 card 1462,7125 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,005a card 1462,7125 rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,005b card 1462,7125 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0059 card 1462,7585 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,0053 card 1462,7125 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10de,0054 card 1462,7125 rev a3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,0055 card 1462,7125 rev a3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,005c card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0057 card 1462,7125 rev a3 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:0c:0: chip 1106,3044 card 0574,086c rev 80 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 11ab,4362 card 1462,058c rev 15 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:00:0: chip 10de,00c1 card 1462,9841 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0200 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe700000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe600000 - 0xfe6fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe500000 - 0xfe5fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:13:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe400000 - 0xfe4fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe300000 - 0xfe3fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:14:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:1), (-1,-1,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:2), (-1,-1,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:3), (-1,-1,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(5:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x00c1) rev 162, Mem @ 0xfc000000/24, 0xb0000000/28, 0xfd000000/24

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe600000 - 0xfe603fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfe9ff000 - 0xfe9ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfebf9000 - 0xfebf9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfebfa000 - 0xfebfafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfebfb000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebfd000 - 0xfebfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfe0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000be00 - 0x0000beff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000f100 - 0x0000f10f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f60f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ea00 - 0x0000eaff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe600000 - 0xfe603fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfe9ff000 - 0xfe9ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfebf9000 - 0xfebf9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfebfa000 - 0xfebfafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfebfb000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebfd000 - 0xfebfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfe0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000be00 - 0x0000beff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000f100 - 0x0000f10f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f60f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ea00 - 0x0000eaff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe600000 - 0xfe603fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe9ff000 - 0xfe9ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebf9000 - 0xfebf9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebfa000 - 0xfebfafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebfb000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebfd000 - 0xfebfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfe0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000be00 - 0x0000beff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000f100 - 0x0000f10f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f60f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ea00 - 0x0000eaff (0x100) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.7174

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-7174  Tue Mar 22 06:46:47 PST 2005

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 05:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe600000 - 0xfe603fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe9ff000 - 0xfe9ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebf9000 - 0xfebf9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebfa000 - 0xfebfafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebfb000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebfd000 - 0xfebfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfe0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000be00 - 0x0000beff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000f100 - 0x0000f10f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f60f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ea00 - 0x0000eaff (0x100) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe600000 - 0xfe603fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe9ff000 - 0xfe9ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebf9000 - 0xfebf9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebfa000 - 0xfebfafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebfb000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebfd000 - 0xfebfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfe0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000be00 - 0x0000beff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000f100 - 0x0000f10f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f60f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000ea00 - 0x0000eaff (0x100) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [41] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of AGP disabled per request

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xB0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xFC000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce 6800

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.41.02.17.13

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 400 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA(0): sony lcd: Using hsync range of 31.50-64.30 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): sony lcd: Using default vrefresh range of 48.00-65.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (vrefresh out of range)

(WW) (1400x1050,sony lcd) mode clock 122MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "700x525" (height 1050 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1280x1024_60.00": 108.9 MHz, 63.6 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (380, 300) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (85, 86)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe600000 - 0xfe603fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe9ff000 - 0xfe9ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebf9000 - 0xfebf9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebfa000 - 0xfebfafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfebfb000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfebfd000 - 0xfebfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfe0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000be00 - 0x0000beff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000f100 - 0x0000f10f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000f600 - 0x0000f60f (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000ea00 - 0x0000eaff (0x100) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [43] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [44] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load GLX

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "7"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 7

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

----------

## yaneurabeya

From my experience dealing with the nvidia drivers (not the 64-bit ones... sorry just the 32-bit ones), symlinks to the glx related stuff is one of the main causes for pains with the driver overall. Most of the time the symlink is goofed up somehow...

After you get past the initial stuff it's usually smooth sailing though...

----------

## HydroSan

EDIT: Nevermind. I should read the post first!

----------

## esromneb

So what do you advise me do to with the sym links?  Delete them all?  I wonder if this problem is affecing a large ammount of people?

-ben

----------

## esromneb

So I rebuilt my kernel, inorder to get my 2nd ethernet card to work, and x stopped booting.  I then tried to boot with the kernel that WAS working before, and that didn't work either.  This is from /var/log/xdm.log

```
X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-mm1 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux lugnut 2.6.12-rc2-mm3 #7 PREEMPT Mon Apr 25 12:25:20 UTC 2005 i686

Build Date: 21 April 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Apr 25 12:28:46 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

FATAL: Module nvidia not found.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

xdm error (pid 6476): IO Error in XOpenDisplay

xdm error (pid 6395): Display :0 cannot be opened

xdm error (pid 6395): Display :0 is being disabled
```

I've unemerged nvidia* rebooted, and then re-emerged rebooted, but nothing works.  At one point in the past I tried to emerge the downloaded version from nvidia.com, but it failed so I uninstalled it.  ARGH, sorry I keep messing with things in my system so much.

-ben

----------

## tkrysak

your problem is that you kernel module is version 1.0.7174, I get this from your xorg log file...

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.7174

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver 

the libraries you have in /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib are version 1.0.6629 (from the ls -l)

nvidia wants the same versions, (like the ones in you /usr/lib directory), I'm not sure how you got here, but there are many ways

out of this.  The 'correct way' is to 'emerge nvidia-glx', and it should get the 7174 version (assuming you haven't modified 

/etc/portage/package.mask)  After that /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib should have the 7174 version, and you should be off to the races.

But there is a quick and simpler method (but you're cheating portage here, so be careful) since you already have what appear

to be the correct libs in /usr/lib.

So if you like taking chances, you can copy all those nvidia libs to /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib using a clever 'tar' command...

do the following, as root of course..

cd /usr/lib

tar -cvf - libGL* libnvidia* | (cd /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib; tar -xvf -)

ldconfig

First you're switching to the directory that has the files 

the tar command will create a tar file (-c), display the files it's taring on the console (-v) to stdout (-f -)  of libGL* and libnvidia*,

this all gets piped to a shell (that's what  the parentesis does), in that shell it chages to your target directory, and then exectues 

a tar exctract (-x) to stdout (-f -)...whew...the above tar sequence can be a lifesaver when trying to copy directories, links, etc...

the ldconfig rebuilds the library hash table...and as long as you haven't whacked the 7174 module you were running, 

(and you have the Load "glx" in the xorg.conf file), GL should be operational....

good luck

----------

## tkrysak

I just read that last post in more detail, when using 'nvidia' it requires a kernel module.  EVERY time you rebuild your kernel, you MUST

emerge nvidia-kernel

X wouldn't boot because you changed your kernel and not your nvidia kernel module

----------

## esromneb

Ok, your tar command didn't work  :Confused:  .  Any other ideas?  I can post output from commands or whatever you need.  And when must I emerge the kernel?  After I recompile and boot?  Or before or when?  Thanks.

-ben

----------

## esromneb

P.S:  *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib

  doesn't exist on my system, but  *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib

  does, so I modified the command, but still no luck.

-ben

----------

## esromneb

I've come to realize that my x11 might be really fucked over.  Should I just remerge x11 and nvidia stuff?  How should I go about this?  Thanks.

-ben

----------

## yaneurabeya

Unmerge nvidia stuff, delete the symlinks, reemerge the previously unmerged programs and then reboot for good measure or modprobe the nvidia kernel module.

----------

## esromneb

My filesystem went bad and I'm on another install.  Same problem of course.  Right now I can't even get the nvidia module to boot.  Is it possible that emerging emul-linux-x86-nvidia would help?  The problem is that I don't remember how I did it, because I was just messing around till I got it.  Do I even need the emul libraries if I'm running in 32bit mode?

-ben

----------

## esromneb

 *Quote:*   

> For mm-sources, don't use anything higher than 2.6.10-r1. They'll break the nvidia drivers. 

  I found this from this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-316576.html

Is this my problem?  Has anybody else expirenced this problem?

-ben

----------

## yaneurabeya

*shrugs* Dunno cause I've never used the drivers since I have a 32-bit system.

----------

## esromneb

woot, so I got it to work.  All I had to do was switch my kernel back to gentoo-sources.  After I booted with the new kernel, I unemerged everything nvidia, then did:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="*" emerge emul-linux-x86-nvidia

nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx are dependencies so they get automerged.  I'm not sure if I acually needed the emu-linux, but I'm starting to think so.  So basically mm sources don't work with nvidia.  Heh, I guess I learned that the hard way.  Thanks for all of you who posted here and tried to help me.

-ben

----------

